# LOST DOGS



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey all a buddy of mine had someone open his kennel and let his dogs out.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =105&lpid=


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Im sorry to hear that. I just found my dog today. It took 5 days but finally found her in care of animal control. Keep checking everyday and make sure to get a lost report in with them. 
I truly hope you find them


----------

